# Building Lights



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember a thread about using soft white Christmas Tree lights to light buildings but I cannot find it.

Can anyone help?

Has anyone done it and if so, how did it work?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

A quick Google of "site:mylargescale.com white Christmas Tree lights" found these:

Good Source for Miniuature LED bulbs 

Lighting Question 

Lighting Outdoor Structures


----------

